# Ghosting bei GT72S Dominator Pro G



## Mythology72 (16. November 2015)

Hallo liebes Supportteam, ich habe vor ca. einer Woche ein MSI GT72S neu gekauft und auch schon unter Beifügen der Rechnung registriert. Nach anfänglichen Problemen mit der G-Sync Funktion, welches ich mit Hilfe von iTzZent und einem BIOS Update lösen konnte, habe ich leider festgestellt, dass das Display mehrere Ghostingeffekte aufweist, besonders über den Bereichen der Scharniere, sprich unten links und unten rechts (Screen in der Anlage). Da ich nicht unbeding innerhalb von 14 Tagen vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten möchte, ist meine Frage, ob es eine Lösung für dieses Problem gibt, ob der Austausch des Gerätes möglich ist oder sonst eine Option wählbar wäre. Was ich möglichst vermeiden möchte, ist das Einsenden zur Reparatur, dies aufgrund der möglichen Ausfallzeit, aber auch aufgrund privater und geschäftlicher Daten. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## MSIJose (18. November 2015)

Hallo Mythology72,

ich kann außer das  die Ecken unten rechts und links heller sind nichts an dem Bild entdecken (kann aber auch am Bild liegen) aber wenn das Bild vom Display nicht in Ordnung ist bitte anmelden zur Überprüfung  MSI RMA Wenn die Rechnung nicht älter als 8 Tage ist wird das Notebook getauscht sonst repariert. Daten die wichtig sind bitte vorher sichern und der Reparatur Verlauf kann auch unter MSI RMA unter Punkt 3 eingesehen werden. 

Viele Grüße
MSIJose


----------



## Mythology72 (18. November 2015)

Hallo, vielen Dank für die Antwort, die Rechnung ist vom 06.11.2015, laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung wurde das Paket am 11.11.2015 zugestellt, somit sollte es noch innerhalb der 8-Tage-Frist sein. Auf dem RMA Formular ist eine Servicenummer  +49 (0)69 40893-120 System Hotline hinterlegt, dort werde ich am besten mal telefonisch nachfragen. Vielen Dank für die Information.


----------



## Mythology72 (18. November 2015)

...nach nunmehr einer dreiviertel Stunde (4 Versuche a 10 Minuten) gebe ich auf und nutze den Weg via E-Mail, da heute rechnerisch der letzte Tag der 8-Tage-Frist ist...


----------



## iTzZent (18. November 2015)

@*MSIJose* Das Bild ist leider zu klein. Ich habe das Bild von ihm hochauflösender erhalten, da konnte man das Ghosting recht gut erkennen (bei der weissen Schrift). Es ist zwar nicht so ausgeprägt wie am Anfang der GT72 Serie, aber es ist vorhanden. Das Backlight Blending unten rechts ist allerdings eine sehr unschöne Sache. Das Problem haben allerdings recht viele MSI Geräte aktuell, zumindest gibt es da schon so einige Posts bei uns im MSI Forum, gerade das GE62 4K Display scheint da recht häufig betroffen zu sein.

Ich habe ihm nun geraten, ein Fax an Fax: +49 (0)69 408 93-202 zu schicken, damit sein Anliegen schonmal auf dem Tisch liegt. Das Problem der fehlerhaften RMA Anmeldung ist leider auch kein "neues" Problem, das habe ich auch schon recht oft gelesen bei uns.


----------



## Mythology72 (18. November 2015)

Recht herzlichen Dank, das hatte ich hier noch gar nicht geschrieben. In der Tat hat der Weg über das RMA Formular nicht geklapt, da bei den ewigen Übermittlungsversuchen jedesmal die Verbindung unterbrochen wurde. Jetzt habe ich es nochmal per Telefon probiert und schwups, 18:22 Uhr ist ausserhalb der Supportzeiten. Fax wird schwierig, habe heute Abend leider keinen Zugang


----------



## Maqama (18. November 2015)

Schick das Teil doch einfach zurück und gut ist.
Wenn du das dann nocheinmal probieren willst, bestellt du ihn halt nochmal.

Diesen ganzen RMA Stress und das hin und her geschicke würde ich mir persönlich sparen.


----------



## MSIJose (19. November 2015)

Hallo Mythology72 und iTzZent,

das mit der RMA-Anmeldung wenn die nicht Funktioniert bitte unter Fehlerbeschreibung nicht zu viel Text reinschreiben und wenn die Rechnung als JPG angehängt wird nicht größer als 1MB nur zur Info danke.

Viele Grüße
MSIJose


----------



## Mythology72 (19. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für die ergänzende Angabe, genau aus diesem Grund hatte ich auch das Foto verkleinert, welches ich hier oben hochgeladen habe. In den späten Abendstunden ist es mir dann doch noch gelungen, eine fristgerechte Anfrage zu senden, um unter Angabe der Problembeschreibung einen Austausch in die Wege zu leiten. Die einzige Reaktion war dann heute in meiner Mail ein Rücksendeetikett durch UPS zum Zwecke der Reparatur,


----------



## Mythology72 (19. November 2015)

In der Tat ist das ein Streß, habe die Hotline erreicht und die sagte mir glatt, dass das Datum der Rechnung der 06.11. sei und somit die 8 Tage abgelaufen wären, ich teilte mit, dass das Paket erst am 11.11.2015 bei mir ankam und somit noch in der Frist wäre, da wurde mir mitgeteilt, das könne man so nicht am Telefon entscheiden, also schrieb ich eine Mail...:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mein kürzlich erworbenes GT72S weist Ghosting und Bleeding auf dem Display auf, ich habe darüber im MSI Supportforum (PCGH.de) berichtet. Mir wurde gesagt, dass das Gerät innerhalb von 8 Tagen kostenlos getauscht werden kann. Ich meldete dieses Anliegen über das RMA System und erhielt heute einen Rücksendeaufkleber zur Reparatur. Da ich keine Reparatur wünsche, sondern einen Austausch des Gerätes bevorzuge (Gründe sind im Forum geschildert), habe ich, nachdem ich gestern paar Stunden vergeblich versucht habe, Ihre Hotline zu erreichen, diesen Versuche nochmal gestartet. Ihre Kollegin teilte mir mit, das das Rechnungsdatum der 06.11.2015 sei, die 8 Tage also schon am 14.11. verstrichen sei und ich daher paar Tage zu spät komme. Ich teile Ihnen mit, dass die Rechnung in der Tat den 06.11.2015 ausweist, das Paket aber erst am 11.11.2015 zugestellt wurde (Beleg im Anhang), somit heute der letzte Tage der 8 Tages Frist wäre. Ich bitte, den Sachverhalt zeitnah zu überprüfen und mitzuteilen, ob ein Austausch möglich wäre, ansonsten werde ich von meinem 14 tägigen Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen müssen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß"

Ich bin ja wirklich ein gutmütiger Mensch, aber sowas bringt mich auf die Palme, würde ich nicht iTzZent "gut kennen", würde ich glatt zum Mitbewerber wechseln...wobei mal bitte eine Frage, wo sitzt denn das Callcenter? Am Telefon hat mich eine Dame betreut, die gebrochen Deutsch sprach und im Hintergrund wurden mehrere Slawisch ähnelnde Gespräche geführt?


----------



## Mythology72 (19. November 2015)

So, in der RMA Mail stand, man solle nicht antworten, Hotline meinte aber, das solle man machen, weil da weitere Cc Empfänger angegeben waren. Dies habe ich dann auch so gemacht und habe mir den Mailer Daemon (für 2 der 3 Empfönger) eingefangen, kann mir da mal jemand jetzt helfen, hat jetzt wenigstens der eine die Mail bekommen oder ist der Übermittlungsversuche komplett gescheitert?

This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es)
failed:

DE-NB-versand@msi.com:
SMTP error from remote server for RCPT TO command, host: mail3.msi.com (220.130.147.44) reason: 550 5.1.1 <DE-NB-versand@msi.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknow n in local recipient table

RMASERVER@MSI.COM:
SMTP error from remote server for RCPT TO command, host: mail3.msi.com (220.130.147.44) reason: 550 5.1.1 <RMASERVER@MSI.COM>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in  local recipient table

...dritte Mail war service.de.erc@msi.com.


----------



## FlyingPC (19. November 2015)

Das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich.

Hoffen wir das es zeitnah klappt!


----------



## Mythology72 (19. November 2015)

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Wir können leider Ihre Reklamation nicht mehr als DOA bearbeiten. Ein "Dead on Arrival" (DOA)-Fall liegt vor, wenn ein Gerät innerhalb der ersten 8 Tage nach Verkauf (gemäß Verkaufsbeleg) einen technischen Defekt aufweist. Ein DOA-Fall muss an unseren Servicecenter innerhalb von 8 Tagen ab Kaufdatum angemeldet sein. 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis,


----------



## Mythology72 (19. November 2015)

Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Aussage, leider kann ich diese so nicht akzeptieren. In der gängigen Rechtsprechung lesen Sie überall, dass die Garantie oder Gewährleistung mit Überlassung des Gegenstandes beginnt, also nicht mit Datum der Bestellung oder der Rechnung, sondern mit dem tatsächlichen Nutzungsbeginn, diesen habe ich mit dem 11.11.2015 nachgewiesen, somit ist die gestern erfolgte Meldung definitiv in der Frist von acht Tagen. Sollten Ihre Garantiebedingungen exotisch sein und andere Informationen beinhalten, bitte ich um Übersenden derjenigen, damit ich dies überprüfen kann. Ich halte daher an meinem Willen zum Austausch fest und möchte Sie letztmalig nochmals höflich bitten, den Sachverhalt zu prüfen, gerne auch von vorgesetzter Stelle und mir ein abschließendes Statement mitteilen. Für Ihr Bemühen vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

...ein Theater wird das langsam, nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Maqama (19. November 2015)

Kundenfreundlichkeit sieht definitiv anders aus, so kann man seine Kunden auch vergraulen.


----------



## Mythology72 (19. November 2015)

Beruflich bin ich übrigens Unternehmensberater mit Schwerpunkt Ablaufoptimierung, passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## Mythology72 (20. November 2015)

So, das ist ja ein starkes Stück, meine Mail wurde gelesen, aber nicht mehr kommentiert, stattdessen erhielt ich die Mitteilung: Your issue has been closed.

Gut ok, dann wird die Sache ein Nachspiel haben!


----------



## Maqama (20. November 2015)

Was soll man denn dagegen sagen?
Diese 8 tage Frist ist doch sicher was internes, was die quasi selbst so anbieten.
Ob der Hersteller das Gerät tauscht, oder es repariert liegt doch bei ihm, oder nicht?

Ich würde das Teil zurückgeben, und eben keine MSI Produkte mehr kaufen, das wäre wohl meine Konsequenz.


----------



## FlyingPC (20. November 2015)

Das ist eindeutig kein netter Umgang  mit Kunden.
Da hat MSI was zum nachholen.


----------



## Mythology72 (20. November 2015)

Ich versuche ja schon vergeblich, irgendwelche AGB´s von MSI einzusehen...


----------



## Maqama (20. November 2015)

Mythology72 schrieb:


> Ich versuche ja schon vergeblich, irgendwelche AGB´s von MSI einzusehen...



Dieses 8 Tage Ding wird einfach eine interne Regelung sein.
Mir ist nicht bekannt, das Hersteller dazu verpflichtet sind, in den ersten 8 Tagen definitiv direkt umzutauschen.
Du könntest versuchen beim Händler umzutauschen, bzw. mal nachfragen, sollte das auch nicht gehen.

Bleibt nur auf die Reparatur zu warten, oder eben zurück damit.


----------



## Mythology72 (20. November 2015)

Ja gut, wenn das intern sein sollte, dann hast Du recht, dann gibt es keinen Anspruch, dann bin ich durchaus lernfähig, dann wäre es auch ok. Aber ich hoffe, mein Gefühl ist verständlich, da kauft man sich ein High End Gerät (übrigens nur aufgrund einer Empfelung des guten iTzZent) und dann mag man es nicht gleich für paar Wochen Reparatur hergeben. Mit dem Händler wird es leider problematisch, der wickelt nach meiner Kentnis gerade die Insolvenz ab (getgoods.de)


----------



## Mythology72 (20. November 2015)

Um die Sache zum Abschlusszu bringen: Vielen Dank an die offiziellen und inoffiziellen Unterstützer. Ich habe innerhalb meiner 14 tägigen Widerrufsmöglichkeit den Kaufvertrag widerrufen und warte nun auf Rückabwicklung.


----------



## Mythology72 (22. November 2015)

...wobei mir schon länger eine Frage auf den Lippen brennt: Worin besteht der Unterschied  zwischen GT72S 6QEG82FD (001782-SKU1106) und dem 6QEG81FD (001782-SKU1105), es konnte mir bisher keine eine Antwort geben?


----------



## FlyingPC (22. November 2015)

Bei einem Amazon vom GT72S QEG82FD kommt man zum 6QEG82FD, also wahrscheinlich einfach nur Chargen?


----------



## Mythology72 (23. November 2015)

Hätte eigentlich auf eine Boardrevision etc. getippt, aber wie gesagt, es konnte bisher noch keiner beantworten, Händler schon gar nicht, vielleicht jemand Offizielles von MSI? Amazon ist von der Beschreibung auch eher seltsam, die setzen ja sogar einen 6820HK in das SKU1106...leider nur in der Beschreibung


----------



## Mythology72 (23. November 2015)

Um aber auf das Thema nochmals zurück zukommen: Der Fairness halber muss ich jetzt doch sagen, dass heute MSI "nach Rücksprache mit der Zentrale" oder vielleicht auch aufgrund einiger guten Kontakte, die sich für mich ins Zeug gelegt haben, die Behandung als DOA genehmigt wird.

Allen bekannten und unbekannten Beteiligten herzlichen Dank.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. November 2015)

Das ist schön, dass es jetzt geklappt hat.


----------



## Mythology72 (23. November 2015)

Richtig, hat mich sehr gefreut, ging aber auch wieder nicht ohne Aufwand, wobei der durch mich verursacht wurde, da ich zum einen den Kauf schon widerrufen hatte und schon bei einem anderen Händler per Vorkasse ein anderes Notebook bestellt hatte, Glücklicherweise konnte ich alles stoppen und das GT72S befindet sich jetzt irgendwo bei UPS


----------



## Mythology72 (24. November 2015)

Falls es noch jemand interessiert zu den o.g. Unterschieden: Zitat eines Admins aus dem meiner Meinung sehr kompetenten MSI Forum:

in der Bezeichnung GT72S- 6QEG82FD bzw im Datenblatt ist ein Fehler.
G steht für G-SYNC,
8 für 8 GByte RAM und die
1 dann für 1 TByte Festplatte. 2 für 2 TByte.

in den Daten steht aber immer 1TB-Festplatte.


----------



## Mythology72 (24. November 2015)

...und FD natürlich "Free DOS"


----------



## Mythology72 (27. November 2015)

Antwort ist gerade eine pure Frechheit:

hiermit möchten wir Sie informieren, dass die Reklamation  xxx wurde abgelehnt und das Produkt wird in Kürze retourniert.

Der von Ihnen beschriebenen Mangel, so genannte "Backlight Bleeding" stellt keinen Defekt dar. Es handelt sich hierbei um produktionsbedingte Qualitätsschwankungen.

"Backlight Bleeding"  kann vor allem in dunklen Filmszenen und beim Spielen in einem dunklen Raum auftreten. Durch besonders hoch eingestellte Hintergrundbeleuchtung wird dieser Effekt verstärkt. Dieser sogenannte "Backlight Bleeding" Effekt ist kein technischer Mangel des Gerätes bzw. LCDs, sondern liegt im physikalischen Aufbau dieser Geräte begründet und tritt herstellerunabhängig auf. Der Effekt steht in direktem Bezug zur Betriebsdauer des Bildschirms, der Umgebungstemperatur und der Luftfeuchtigkeit des Raums am Aufstellort Ihres Gerätes.

Bitte verringern Sie Einstellung für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung am Computer und sorgen Sie für eine angenehme, indirekte Raumbeleuchtung während Sie spielen oder Filme anschauen. Dadurch lässt sich der "Backlight Bleeding"  Effekt vermindern und auflösen. Folgende Geräte-Einstellungen haben direkten Einfluss auf den Schwarzwert des Bildes: Kontrast, Helligkeit sowie Einstellungen im Energiesparmodus und der Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Wählen Sie die für Sie optimalen Einstellungen und testen dann mit den neuen Einstellungen das Bild erneut in einem indirekt beleuchtetem Zimmer.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## Mythology72 (27. November 2015)

...und oh Wunder, ich benutze die MSI eigene Software TrueColor...also so ein Hohn...das geht jetzt an die Medien.


----------



## Mythology72 (27. November 2015)

...das Nervige ist natürlich, das MSI nackt gekauft, viel Zubehör gekauft (RAM, 2xNVMe, 1xSATA SSD), verbaut, wegen Einschicken wieder ausgebaut und jetzt im Augenblick gar kein Gerät, welches weder ausgetauscht, noch repariert wird, noch ich jetzt auch nicht mehr kommentarlos zurückgeben kann, also liebe Freunde, ihr wurdet mir ja recht herzlich von einem MSI Urgestein empfohlen, aber bitte lasst euch im Laufe des Tages eine beidseits wünschenswerte Lösung einfallen.


----------



## Mythology72 (27. November 2015)

...also Leute, nun ist Schluss mit lustig. Habe eine Mail aus Polen erhalten, dass nach Rücksprache der Zentrale nun doch ausgetauscht wird, was mich sehr erfreut hat und ich gerade meinem Anwaltstermin zu Montag stornieren wollte. Ich solle doch den beigefügten Kundenbeleg für Austausch zu der RMA Angelgenheit unterschreiben und zurücksenden...hallo??? Ich versuche mir ja wirklich Fäkalsprache zu unterdrücken, aber findet ihr es nicht komisch, für ein nagelneues GT72S 6QE Dominator Pro G mit einem 6700 und G Sync "nur" ein G72 2QE anzubieten aus den Vorjahren mit einem 4720?


----------



## sh4sta (27. November 2015)

Vor Montag wirste wohl keine Reaktion mehr bekommen oder gar keine...^^ Der MSI "Support" hier im forum zeigt generell recht wenig Interesse an diesem Thread. Ist echt nen starkes Stück was MSI sich in deinem Fall leistet...da bin ich ja glatt froh kein MSI Kunde zu sein   Hättest das Teil am besten doch direkt zurück gehen lassen sollen 

Ich wünsche Dir noch viel Glück und vor allem gute nerven 

greetz


----------



## iTzZent (27. November 2015)

Ja, das ist schon ne Hausnummer... ein altes Notebook mit deutlich weniger Ausstattung (kein G-Sync, kein NVMe, kein USB 3.1, alte Prozessor Generation etc) mit einem Wert von 1500Euro gegen ein nicht mal 2 Wochen altes GT72S 6QE anzubieten... Na mal schauen, wie es da weiter geht.


----------



## Mythology72 (27. November 2015)

Nun, wie hier schon angerissen, habe ich erwidert, dass ich das "Angebot" als eine Frechheit empfinde und nach wie vor auf einen Austausch bestehe. Wenig später kam pampig die Antwort, dass angeblich mein Modell zur Zeit nicht lieferbar wäre (hahahaha!), der Kaufvertrag rückabgewickelt wird und der Händler bereits eine Gutschrift erhalten hätte, die er mir dann auszahlen soll.

Liebe Leute von MSI, prima gemacht, ich habe weder den Kaufvertrag widerrufen, noch habt ihr mir die Reparatur des Displays angeboten (und ja sorry, wer auf dem hier geposteten Foto behauptet, es läge kein Defekt vor, sondern das wäre im Normbereich, der ...*PLATZhalter*). Ich hatte erwähnt, dass der Händler gerade die Insolvenz abwickelt, sollte die Gutschrift in der Insolvenzmasse versinken oder ich länger als eine Woche auf mein Geld warten müssen, dann...wird die Angelgenheit eben noch nicht von meiner Seite erledigt sein.

Im Zuge der Mail aus Polen, dass das nun erledigt ist, habe ich mir natürlich gleich einen anderen Laptop bestellt, ihr könnt ja gerne spekulieren, ob der nun von MSI ist


----------



## Mythology72 (3. Dezember 2015)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren von MSI, an dieser Stelle kurz den aktuellen Status: Da ich mit Datum 03.12.2015 weder das von mir am 11.11.2015 erhaltene Notebook, weder ein Ersatz-/Tauschgerät in Händen halte, noch der Kaufpreis bei mir erstattet wurde (der Händler weiss laut telefonischer Rücksprache vom 02.12.2015 nichts über eine Gutschrift), noch ein Bedauern Ihrerseits geäussert wurde, habe ich mit gestrigem Datum eine Rechtsanwaltskanzlei mit der Wahrnehmung meiner Interessen beauftragt, die nun selbstverständlich über die Kaufsumme hinaus gehen werden. Des Weiteren haben drei Leute wohl aufgrund meiner geschilderten Erfahrungen mit den wechselhaften Aussagen des Supports von einer Kaufabsicht eines identischen MSI Produkts Abstand genommen und eine Person, dessen Gerät einen ähnlichen Fehler hat (Backlight Bleeding und Ghosting), zur Rückgabe innerhalb seiner 14 tägigen Rückgabefrist bewegen können.

Fehler können immer passieren, mit missfällt die arrogante Art des Supports, die verschiedenen Aussagen Ihrerseits, von denen bisher keine eingehalten wurden, so dass ich nun einsehe, alleine mit Worten nicht mehr weiterzukommen.


----------



## sh4sta (4. Dezember 2015)

Danke fürs "auf dem laufenden halten". Bin gespannt was am Ende passiert und wünsche viel Glück. Der MSI Support wird eh nicht hier antworten oder dann kommt der gleiche Satz wie im MindfactoryThread(vom Mindfactory Support) "Die Forenbenachrichtigung funktioniert nicht richtig, haben nicht mitbekommen das hier gepostet wurde" 


greetz


----------



## the_leon (4. Dezember 2015)

Tja, MSI ist da auch n scheissverein, genauso wie Müllfactory


----------



## Mythology72 (4. Dezember 2015)

Naja, ich möchte mich mit der Wortwahl zurückhalten, damit erreiche ich auch nichts, ich werde abwarten, was MSI auf die verschiedene Schreiben erwidern, vielleicht ist eine Einigung möglich. Wird es das nicht , geht der Vorgang an einige bekannte pouläre Plattformen und natürlich auch vor Gericht, wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass es so enden muss. MSI Produkte sind grundsätzlich sicher nicht schlecht, aber das, wie mein Vorgang abgehandelt wurde, ist nicht zu akzeptieren und daher werde sicherlich auch mein berufliches Netzewerk nutzen, darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Ich bin hier ein kleines Licht mit einem Gerät, interessant wird es erst, wenn die breite Masse informiert wird.


----------



## the_leon (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde es gut, dassd du das so durchziehst!
ich hatte mal n Problem mit MF, das hab ich auch an PCGH, c´t und co. geschrieben, die hat das leider nicht interessiert!


----------



## Maqama (4. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem Support diverser Hersteller hat man leider immer wieder Ärger, bzw. die Wartezeiten sind viel zu lange.
Ich würde da keinem Hersteller mit Wohlwollen entgegen treten und ein Defektes Gerät während der ersten 14 Tage immer umtauschen.
Mag ja Ausnahmen geben, wie z.B. Bequiet oder als  Amazon als Shop.

Was sich MSI hier leistet ist aber nicht haltbar.
Bei einem Gerät diese Preisklasse kann man schon ein perfektes Gerät erwarten.
Sowas die Backlight Bleeding sollte kaum bzw. gar nicht vorkommen.
In jedem Fall muss das Gerät bei einem Mangel dann auch getauscht werden.

Selbst wenn MSI das Gerät nicht mehr auf Lager hat, dann ist das Vorgehen doch mit dem Kunden abzusprechen.
Zum einen ist ein Ersatzgerät, welches von dem bestellten Produkt abweicht, nur akzeptabel, wenn es höher oder gleichwertig ist.
Zum anderen sollte nicht einfach das Geld an den Shop überwiesen werden, wo das Risiko besteht, das aufgrund der Insolvenz das Geld nie ausgezahlt wird.

Egal wie man es wendet, MSI kommt hier garnicht gut bei weg.


----------



## Mythology72 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich sehe mich grundsätzlich als Gewinner: Den Kauferlös werde ich sicher, wie auch immer und wann auch immer, zurückerhalten, der Thread hier hat aktuell über 1000 Klicks und die Leute sind interessant, die hier im Forum nicht mit lauter Stimme propagieren, sondern die, die das still und leise zur Kenntnis hier nehmen und für sich daraus die Konsequenzen ziehen, auch wenn ich diese sicher nie erfahren werde.


----------



## Mythology72 (15. Dezember 2015)

Aktueller Sachstand: Natürlich bisher das Geld immer noch nicht zurück bekommen, am 4.11. Rechtsanwaltskanzlei beauftragt.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Mythology72,

die Gutschrift wurde bereits erstellt und wurde an den Distributor übermittelt.
Hier muss die Gutschrift den gleiche weg gehen wie das Gerät, sprich MSI zu Distributor und dann zum Händler.

Es tut mir leid, dass du mit diesem Gerät so einen ärger hattest.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Mythology72 (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Torsten, danke für dein Statement, ich bin auch relativ zuversichtlich, irgendwann das Geld wieder zu bekommen, aber ich kann dir an dieser Stelle mitteilen, dass ich es damit nicht belassen werde. Es geht ja nicht nur darum, dass ich das Geld wieder bekomme, es geht darum, dass ein sichtbarer Defekt nicht als Defekt anerkannt wurde, dann doch anerkannt wurde, dann repariert werden sollte, dann getauscht werden sollte. das angebotene Tauschgerät ein richtiger Oldie war und dann irgendwie doch nichts von allem. Sorry, das geht bei einem Weltkonzern nicht, zumal ich mir viele andere Teile dazugekauft hatte von nochmal ca. 1000€  (NVMe etc.) und auch das Notebook (jetzt kann ich es ja sagen: 400 € günstiger) erhalten konnte, als im Preisvergleich gelistet war. Sorry, MSI kann nicht einfach hergehen und sagen: Ätschibätschi, jetzt gibt es gar nichts von MSI, das werde ich bis zum Ende ausfechten. Es kam ja nocht nicht mal ein Bedauern oder sonst was, das einzig Gute durch die MSI Geschichte ist jetzt diese, dass ich mir eben ein Schenker XMG U726 gekauft habe und damit wunschlos glücklich bin...und wenn wir beim Thema Support sind: Schenker ist das TOP, da kann sich MSi ein Beispiel nehmen: Gerät Donnerstag vormittags bei XMG eingegangen, Nachmittags begonnen mit der Fehlersuche, Freitag überprüft und Montag wieder auf dem Weg zurück. Im Übrigen bin ich gebeten worden, ein Review bzw Unterschiedsgegenüberstellung zwischen dem GT72S und dem U726 zu verfassen verbunden mit meinen erlebten Erfahrungen...


----------



## Mythology72 (26. Dezember 2015)

Aktueller Sachstand: Natürlich bisher das Geld immer noch nicht zurück bekommen.


----------



## Legendary85 (27. Dezember 2015)

Gut, dass ich nix von MSI habe...der Hersteller war mir schon immer ein wenig suspekt - andererseits kannst du überall in die ******* langen wenn es um Support geht.

Einzig mit Amazon hatte ich bei der Abwicklung einer Rücksendung / Reklamation noch NIE(!) Probleme und ich habe locker schon 200 Mal dort bestellt.

EDIT: Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass Amazon kein Hersteller sondern nur ein E-Commerce Shop ist aber nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die Kundenfreundlichkeit dort herausragend. Da sollten sich manche eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## MF13 (27. Dezember 2015)

Habe auch (jetzt zum Glück) nichts von MSi, und werde mir wohl auch nicht so schnell etwas von denen kaufen. Bin gespannt, ob ich von dem Fall noch in der c't lesen werde 

Ich hatte bisher RMA-Fälle bei be quiet! und Caseking, und hatte dabei absolut keine Probleme, bei Amazon hab ich noch nie reklamieren müssen.


----------



## Mythology72 (31. Dezember 2015)

Jahresabschlusspost: Geld natürlich immer noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen.


----------



## sh4sta (1. Januar 2016)

Welch überraschende News.^^ Trotzdem ein Frohes Neues(an Alle). 


greetz


----------



## Mythology72 (12. Januar 2016)

Ok, also zwei gute Dinge hat diese Angelegenheit gehabt: 1.) Dass der Thread hier 2600 Clicks ernten konnte und damit einer grossen Masse zugänglich gemacht werden konnte und jeder sein eigenes Fazit ziehen darf und 2.) Dass ich durch die in meinen Augen seltsame Geschäftspolitik seitens MSI weder mir jemals noch ein MSI Produkt kaufen werde, noch in meinen Blogs jemals MSI loben kann.

Kurzum: Heute habe ich das Geld endlich erhalten und zwar ausschliesslich "nur" den Kaufpreis und den auch nur durch den Händler.

Zur Erläuterung: Es wurde sowohl der Hersteller, als auch der Verkäufer angeschrieben, der Verkäufer hat die Zahlung von MSI erhalten und direkt an mich weitergeleitet, MSI hat bis zum heutige Datum in keinster Weise auf das Anwaltschreiben reagiert noch irgendwelche Stellung bezogen. Leider, so ist eben die Rechtssprechung, habe ich NUR den rabbatierten Kaufbetrag von 1600 € erhalten, weder Nutzungsausfall, Schadensersatz, noch Ersatz für meine zusätzlich angeschafften Teile im Wert von nochmals 1000 €, noch der entgangene Rabatt durch getgoods.de in Höhe von 400 €, den ich auf das Notebook erhielt (1600€ statt 2000€) Und warum? Ja, liegt an mir, ich habe einen Fehler gemacht, denn ich hätte Gewährleistung über den Händler in Anspruch nehmen sollen (wer macht das schon wegen dem Zeitaspekt), dann hätte MSI entweder tauschen oder reparieren MÜSSEN, wenn ich dies geforderte hätte. Stattdessen habe ich die Garantie über den Hersteller gewählt und die Garantiebedingungen lassen MSI eben freie Hand zu entscheiden, wie sie in der Angelgenheit verfahren und haben sich dann eben dazu entschlossen, ohne Rücksprache mit mir den rabattierten Kaufpreis aufzulösen, sich nicht für die Unanehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen und verkaufen das Gerät jetzt vielleicht anderweitig


----------



## Mythology72 (19. Februar 2016)

Schade ist es trotzdem, MSI hat sich überhaupt nicht offiziell zu Wort gemeldet und die Enttäuschung bleibt deshalb bei mir nun bestehen.


----------



## Mythology72 (27. November 2016)

...und danke für Euer Feedback. Am Rande habe ich mitbekommen, dass das Problem wohl oft eingetreten ist und zumindest jetzt in Sachen Qualitätskontrolle die Zügel nun etwas enger liegen., obwohl mit persönlich das Ganze nichts gebracht hat.


----------



## Mythology72 (25. Januar 2017)

7630 Hits, Wahnsinn!


----------

